# Greatest Boss Fights of all time (MAJOR SPOLIERS)



## Arbiter (Jun 20, 2008)

ok, since this thread hasn't been put up yet, might as well do it myself. pretty simple, name one of the greatest boss fights ever in all of video games, from inovation, from gameplay, to a whole bunch of other crap.


WARNING MAJOR SPOLIERS FOR METAL GEAR SOLID 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


-Final boss battle between Snake and Liquid Ocolet, simplyt fantasic. Fighting hand to hand on the top of the arsenal gear, with music constantoly changing, watching Snake and Liquid pound the living shit out of each other has never been so fun to play as


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2008)

Earthbound (aka Mother 2), the final battle against Giygas.


----------



## Entlassen (Jun 20, 2008)

The Core Defender, from _Command and Conquer: Tiberian Sun: Firestorm._

Probably closest thing to a boss those games ever had (they were RTSs after all), and boy, was it a real surprise kick in the testicles.

You disable the Firestorm shields around Cabal's Core, and have units in waiting to blast that thing, when all of a sudden that big hand-shaped thing next to the Core turns into a ginormous robot and kills the shit out of your d00ds. Fuckinay, man. Nothing could stop that thing. Not 50 Titans, not 400 Rocket infantry (yes, I actually tested those theories).

Well, nothing except for aircraft. It could fry everything in its path, and take much more than a pounding, but for all its might, it couldn't shoot down a single VTOL. Kinda anti-climactic, but hey, I'm not really complaining.


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jun 20, 2008)

Skies of Arcadia, against Ramirez/Silver Gigas. While it's not the most elaborate battle, I still love his horrifically painful looking special attacks. If you include the ship battle as well as this boss fight, as one continuous thing, it's one hell of a cool fight.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Jun 20, 2008)

Ryu vs M. Bison at 8 stars in street Fighter 2 Turbo for snes

hard as fuck

Guile vs M Bison would be probably be greater in sheer epicness for the movie reference (which was also epic as FUCK battle), but i never got that far with guile


----------



## SirRob (Jun 20, 2008)

I loved the fight against Zant in Twilight Princess. 
Kefka from Final Fantasy 6 is another one of my favorites.
Basically I love boss fights that go through lots of different phases. XP


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm going to have to say Metroid Prime from, of course, Metroid prime.  Much time was spent screaming at the TV trying to beat that freak, and I loved every moment of it.  What a badass boss.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 20, 2008)

King Galam, Zeon, and Camelia from Shinning Force II.
Gannon OoT, Gannondorf from TP, Gannondorf WW.
Metroid Prime-Every one of them
Metroid Prime 2- Every one of them
Metroid Prime 3 - Every one of them
No More Heroes- Dr. Peace, Bad Girl, Mr. Sir Henry Mother Fucker
Okami- Orochi, the Dark Lord, the Twin Owls
Hooktail, Shadow Queen, Doo_liss- Paper Mario Thousand Year Door
The Koopalings.
Among some.


----------



## Krugg (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm having a hard time thinking one up, lots going on inside my head right now. But, Olga Flow in Phantasy Star Online Ep. 2 was pretty epic. Specially on the hardest difficulty.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2008)

Warhawk at the end of Twisted Metal Black, perhaps.
Belhifet from Icewind Dale.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 20, 2008)

Ganon in any Zelda.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jun 20, 2008)

Every boss from the Metroid Prime trilogy.
Zant from Twilight Princess.
Ganon from Twilight Princess.
The Aparoid Queen from StarFox Assault
Both Ganon incarnations (the puppet form and the real one) in Wind Waker (hell, I enjoyed pretty much every boss in Wind Waker.)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 20, 2008)

Bowser in Super Mario World


----------



## Azure (Jun 20, 2008)

Fighting Mike Tyson in Punchout.  Took me days to figure him out, but when I knocked his ass out, I was the HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLD!!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 20, 2008)

I could get to Super Macho Man, but not Tyson...(And when I used the code, I get my butt kicked in 30 seconds)


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 20, 2008)

Another one from MGS4- Fighting Liquid inside of Metal Gear REX while he's controling Metal Gear RAY, truly an awesome fight, not only being actually able to control a Metal Gear for the first time, but just the sheer fun of it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 20, 2008)

What about Psycho Mantis from MGS: The Twin Snakes?

You actually have to literally think outside the box.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 20, 2008)

Psycho Mantis was annoying, not "great"...


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Psycho Mantis was annoying, not "great"...



"Ahhh, you've been playing Super Mario Sunshine havn't you Snake"? :mrgreen:


----------



## Kender3421 (Jun 20, 2008)

Surprised this hasn't made the list yet.

Sephiroth! The last, well three part, battle with Sephiroth in FFVII! "Best. Fight. Ever." says comic book guy.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 20, 2008)

Also, M FUCKING BISON, Street Fighter 2. Balrog for the original Japanese name.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 20, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Also, M FUCKING BISON, Street Fighter 2. Vega for the original Japanese name.



There, corrected it for you.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 20, 2008)

Balrog was another fighter.


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jun 20, 2008)

crimsonwolf90 said:


> I'm going to have to say Metroid Prime from, of course, Metroid prime. Much time was spent screaming at the TV trying to beat that freak, and I loved every moment of it. What a badass boss.


 
One of my friends would say that the battle against the pink crystal chick in MP3: C was the best. I invited him over to show him the game, and it was that particular fight. He was constantly screaming "WHOA! She's over THERE! No... she's over THERE!" and freaking out with excitement. I got taken down to 12 energy, and he was like "Dude.... if she hits you once more, you're TOAST! AAAGH! There she is!!!" and then I beat her, and he slumps back to the couch all exhausted. "That was... goddamn cool, man. And the whole game is like this?"

I told him 'this was an easy fight'. And he just stared at me. xD


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Balrog was another fighter.



So was Vega (in the US version).  Wonder what they called him in the Japanese version?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 21, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> There, corrected it for you.



You're kidding me! I had always heard it was Balrog. The reason they switched was because M Bison was too similar to Mike Tyson. And Vega is a Spanish surname, I don't know why they wouldn't name him that before.


----------



## Rifter (Jun 21, 2008)

I have two.

Lavos in Chrono Trigger and Giygas in Earthbound. Both fights gave you a rather humbling sense of being up against something your puny human mind couldn't possibly begin to comprehend. 

If I had to give a more recent example, the final boss of Mass Effect. What an amazing ending.


----------



## Krugg (Jun 21, 2008)

I really tried to like Mass Effect, but for some reason it just fell short for me. I thought it missed the mark in terms time to complete the main story. I will agree that the ending cinematic was really cool. 

Which reminds me, Baulder's Gate 1 and 2: pretty much the time it took to get everything done in that game made the ending that much sweeter.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 21, 2008)

Bob Page


----------



## AlexX (Jun 22, 2008)

Final boss of Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn.

Crappy voice acting aside, it truly felt epic. Especially since unlike Ashnard in Path of Radiance, you could damage them with anyone. You just had to land the finishing blow with Ike...


----------



## Tudd (Jun 22, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Fighting Mike Tyson in Punchout. Took me days to figure him out, but when I knocked his ass out, I was the HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLD!!


 
You most definately win! 

My vote goes for the MGS4 style fight in the final boss battle in MGS4. Grandpa fights have never been so fun.


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 22, 2008)

Tudd said:


> You most definately win!
> 
> My vote goes for the MGS4 style fight in the final boss battle in MGS4. Grandpa fights have never been so fun.



LOL yup totally


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jun 22, 2008)

Have to think about it more, but one that quickly comes to mind is Travis vs. Shinobu in No More Heroes, dude, she was 8th and was harder than others ranked higher than her? Talk about bad ass.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 22, 2008)

The final boss in U.N. Squadron is fun (the plane takes up almost two full screens!)


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

Ganon was AMAZING in The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess. Utterly badass. That's about all I have to say.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 22, 2008)

Bonzzai said:


> Ganon was AMAZING in The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess. Utterly badass. That's about all I have to say.



Show him the fishing rod!


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 22, 2008)

Olga FUCKING FLOW
from Phantasty Star Online
forget Dark Faltz the episode 1 boss
if you dont come prepared for it then kiss your ass good bye


----------



## Aldog076 (Jun 22, 2008)

well the most awesome boss fight was in MoH: Airborne when u fight a Tiger tank


----------



## Tudd (Jun 23, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> LOL yup totally


 
At that point in the battle that all that came to mind... "It's like grandpa fights!" And lone behold, there was ALMOST (not even close) a battle between Big Boss and Snake. ._.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 25, 2008)

KalebFenoir said:


> Skies of Arcadia, against Ramirez/Silver Gigas. While it's not the most elaborate battle, I still love his horrifically painful looking special attacks. If you include the ship battle as well as this boss fight, as one continuous thing, it's one hell of a cool fight.



Don't forget the boss with Ramirez beforehand. Silver Eclipse has made me wipe countless times because he would go and use it three times in a row. 

Not to mention Silver Tundra. he encases your dude in an ice tower, swings his sword and shatters it, they're sucked right up into a maelstrom of ice shards from said tower and then they fall right through the abdomen into another ice-tower pointing up. Then they slide down and yell while it's poking right through them.

and yet Silver Eclipse hurt my guys more.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 25, 2008)

MGS3:SE
Snake VS. Colonel Volgin.
Epic fight. I loved it.


----------



## Naelyn (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm shocked Not one person mentioned Ninja Gaiden for the Xbox!   Ulma on black tournament Master Ninja setting XD


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 25, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> MGS3:SE
> Snake VS. Colonel Volgin.
> Epic fight. I loved it.



espically when u put the raiden mask on, then it just's plain funny. espically the glowing musnrooms


----------



## Corri_Yammari (Jun 25, 2008)

One word...
Illidan . 
But he will be passed by Arthalas.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 25, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> espically when u put the raiden mask on, then it just's plain funny. espically the glowing musnrooms



I used to play it a lot, so when I sneak back into Groznj Grad, I put on the officers uniform and the Raiden mask, and snake pulls out his pistol! It's a lot of fun to mess around with costumes and stuff.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 25, 2008)

Baal from Disgaea
Guitar Battle against Slash in GH3
the numerous times you fight Beatrix in FF9
the fight directly after killing Dagoth Ur in Morrowind
the sequences leading up to, and the fight with Jack of Blades in Fable


----------



## AdventBahamut (Jul 3, 2008)

Every boss fight in the God of War series

Final Boss fight in DMC3 (major epic)

Omega Pirate and Metal Ridely in Metroid Prime

Mother Brain in Super Metroid. 'nuff said.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright 

Final Boss Battle Vs Kefka in FF6 I hated the last tier Sleep and Girl Cheap ass Calmness attack. Thank god for Reraise (Life 3)

2 Part Final Boss battle vs the Dark One. Arc the Lad 2 (Arc the Lad Collection)That was hard especially the first form has 5000 HP and is above the level 99 mark 2nd form 9999 HP and even harder to beat.

Mana Beast Secret Of Mana Wow only to damage it is Mana Magic but you must have your two users cast it at the same time. Other way Level 8 spells for 500 damage a pop.

God Dragon Quest 7 Bonus Dungeon 1 Man He is tough and i though the final boss was hard enough. 

Secret of Evermore: The series of boss battles leading up to the final boss of the game in 
Omnitopia.

Legend of Mana: The Mana Goddess. Yup you heard me.


----------



## Claudia_Vial (Jul 4, 2008)

Meh I really think boss fights have been degenerating in the last decade. Becoming just speed bumps to 'the ends' of the story, (or non story if that's the case -stares hard at almost every FPS made after 1990-), I can say that I'm old enough and enough of a gamer to have been in some really good boss fights and then some that were just shite. A right shite boss battle was at the end of doom three or a later version of system shock as it should be more widely known. All it was was fire at the big demon thing until minions spawn then use big cheap all killing weapon on him, repeat till done and you were done in about two tries.

Battles like this aren't inspiring simply because of their lack of difficulty I didn't fight through hordes of demonic creatures simply to fight a retarded bull who can't seem to figure out he needs to 'lead' me when he shoots. Though I suppose it fit the retards who thought not using a flashlight and a plasma rifle at once was a good idea... On the other hand really good boss battles can be found in legion in the legend of zelda series. that's right legend of zelda has awesome boss battles in droves if you don't mind them all being a bit samey. Still the sameness doesn't go into the retardation that doom three achieves seeing as how the bosses can actually kill you.

I am saying all of this to really avoid going into spesifics about one particularly awesome battle over another because quite frankly I can't name or remember them all accurately enough to gripe or praise them. The two mentioned are because I had dangerous addictions to them both and fought through the battles extensively... Though i can speak for my leading statement. I do remember boss fights being complex and actually being some strategy to them rather than just random button or mouse mashing like it is today if there is a boss character even which really sucks sometimes...

All in all I think these are the end times for major boss battles and only a few games will properly know how to use them and others will subscribe to the obviously dim with a boss battle that's as simple as pressing a button on the other side of the room or not have them at all and the game being a gigantic playthrough of Myst. No I can't say that myst had puzzles far beyond mortal comprehension sometimes, probably a slideshow built in microsoft power point would be a better refrerence...


----------



## Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Jul 4, 2008)

Final boss fight in Tenchu Z.

Start boss fight, jump out the window.
Run to the edge of the castle grounds toward the water 
Roll off the side, hang on the edge.

...Wait five minutes for the boss to come hauling ass towards you.

See him on the edge, hop behind him.
Push him in the water.

Enjoy the final film of the game. Ninja 5!


----------



## Leonix (Jul 4, 2008)

The Mother Brain fight at the end of Super Metroid (Very epic)
http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...etroid+mother+brain&ei=YRFuSLOKFIH2qAPkscGODw

And the first time you fight Ridly in Metroid Prime 3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAiU9Fs9FHI


----------



## Project_X (Jul 4, 2008)

Vs Eggman+Doomsday (Sonic 3) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RiXXl6cves&feature=related
Vs. Albert (Megaman ZX: Advent) Part A: Ashe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvxBj-oB42s  Part B: Grey http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKf3baGoCOc&feature=related
Vs Dark Samus/Aura Unit 317 (Metroid Prime 3: Corruption) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjgSGNbOoD4 
Almost forgot...
Vs Gannondorf (TLoZ: Twilight Princess) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-oUxJNL69Q
(Yeah. Gannondorf is hard...)


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 4, 2008)

Here are some of the epic battles i mention.

Wait here are the vids.


Arc the Lad 2 Ending Sequence

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjJBV7-uioQ Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9htM4VNzbo Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1d2CLTnuPA Part 3

Dragon Quest 7 Vs God

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMv2cdOHz3k

Legend of Mana vs the Mana goddess

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDOyoXjTUfs


----------



## RailRide (Jul 4, 2008)

*Seven Force*: Gunstar Heroes (Treasure/Genesis)

Observe.

---PCJ


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jul 4, 2008)

Cursed Leorina


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 4, 2008)

Lavos battle. The entire battle.


----------

